

Xkcd on Steve Jobs - merraksh
http://xkcd.com/961

======
watmough
I'm not sure many OS X users will enjoy that drawing much.

It's just too damn jarring to see that thing pop-up. Pretty much the only
place I see it is plugging my iPhone 2g into my Mac / Xcode.

